# Charlie Chat notebook, June 9, 2008



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Reporter's notebook for the Charlie Chat, June 9, 2008

Opening voiceover: The Magic Number is 100, 100 national channels and 100 local markets in HD

Full 1:20 of intros

Charlie Ergen joined by Eric Sahl (VP, programming). They say that Jim DeFranco's father is ill.

This year's Olympics will have more HD than ever before. (of course)

(Keep these numbers handy for next time)
1-888-621-2078 to ask questions
or [email protected]

Trivia contest prizes:
Custom fishing setup, valued at $1500, question: Name three hosts of the World Fishing Network HD
Contest number 1-888-662-3474

Montage of 22 HD channels launched in last six weeks, taking total number to over 80

About Voom, Charlie said, "We helped start Voom in the early days, and we own 20% of the network, but they had some obligations that they had to do to improve the network, and they didn't live up to those obligations. And we're not in the management of Voom, so because of that we took the channels off the air. We offered quite a bit in terms of negotiations, in terms of other channels or other things we could do with Voom, maybe consolidate some of the channels down and get to a more workable number, a little less of the repeats and so forth, but that wasn't acceptable to Voom. 
"And so, to make a long story short, they're no longer on the air. We're not having any discussions with them; in fact, we're in litigation with them - a judge has ruled that they're not likely to prevail in anything so far, and that's where we stand today. 
"Obviously, as an owner of the company, we'd like to see it be successful and we'd like to see it be programming that our customers want, our customers like, and our customers see value in. But we can't be in a situation where our customers are having to pay for things that aren't what we bargained for or what we think is competitive in the marketplace. And that's the situation. 
"So that's where we are today. At this point, I'm not optimistic that Voom will be back on the air or in any form, but we're always open to talk, other than to lawyers. Sometimes because of the lawyers, sometimes professional business people have discussions, but so far, that's the route that they've chosen."

Eric quickly adds, "The good news is, Charlie, we continue to add HD channels every day." Announcing WGN America in HD this week.

Eric pitches HD upgrade choices. Charlie elaborates.

Eric talked with Jim Lampley about the Olympics in a taped segment. Eric showed some hard-to-pronounce names of athletes and asked Jim to read them correctly.

NBC channels will carry over 1600 hours of coverage, over 800 hours in HD. Plus extra dedicated Olympics channels on Dish NBC Olympic Showcase.

New HD markets include: Buffalo NY, Burlington VT, Ft Myers FL, Greensboro NC, Greenville SC, Hartford CT, Huntsville AL, Jackson MS, Knoxville TN, Mobile AL, Norfolk VA, Providence RI, Portland ME. Now 59 markets, 67% of US TV households.

Additional individual HD channels added on Seattle (KCPQ), Sacramento (KXTL), Chicago (WGN9), New York (WPIX), and Hartford (WTIC).

Upcoming HD locals launches - June 19th, Grand Rapids MI and Memphis TN
More in "Summer/Fall"
by end of the year, 100 HD markets, 90% of US TV households

Clip of Buffalo TV stations happy about being in HD on Dish. One warns that HD shows lines on newsfolks' faces.

Charlie: "We don't do this chat in HD yet. We don't even use makeup here. (pause) I know DeFranco does use a little makeup."

Upgrade offers for (HD) MPEG2 receivers available. "By the end of the summer, MPEG2's going to be turned off."

Upgrade to a DVR. Card still shows the slogan, "Better than Tivo!" (No other TiVo mention on this Chat.)

A special look at the World Fishing Network in HD. WFN host Charlie Moore in studio.

Emails:
* Any plans to add Discovery Planet Green? (It's already there, just a name change.)
* Do you carry USA HD and SciFi HD? (Why yes, we do.)
* How can I get internet service? (Go to www.dishnetwork.com and look in products for internet/phone options.)
Charlie adds that ViP receivers have an internet connection (was that the question?) and you can use it today to download TV shows and movies. About 100,000 customers are "playing around with it" now, and it's "gets better and better".

Callers:
* How does Dish negotiate SD vs. HD versions of channels? (Always difficult, it's always about money, always about the package. Over time, you build relationships, they become partners. "It's easy to do a deal when we pay people what they ask for. It's difficult to do a deal when we pay a fair rate.")
* KTLA and KCAL in HD? (Will be able to go past big four network channels in Los Angeles market hopefully by the end of the year. New satellite by the end of the year will provide more capacity.)
* DTVPal converter box available when? ($59.99, June 19; $39.99 box should be available later. $9.99/month locals-only Dish package currently available.)

ClubDish promo card.
Dish Home Advantage promo card.

* Peachtree TV Atlanta not on Dish? (Close to deal with Turner "very soon")

Emails:
* When add Hartford locals? (HD on May 8.)
* When add Versus? (Been there a long time, name change, y'know)

Charlie describes what red/green channels mean in the guide, how to use lists.

Premiere of latest Matthew Broderick comedy will be on Dish.
Previews of other PPV movies, boxing match, soccer.
Preview of US Open golf matrix, to be on Channel 100.
Ditto for Wimbledon tennis.

International
KBS World is now free to AT100 or higher with no special equipment.
June 18-July 2, free preview of Dream 2 Channel 769.
Launched Star India Plus, Star India One, Euro channel.

Eric talks with CNN's Wolf Blitzen in taped interview.

Trivia winners announced

Next Tech Forum Aug 11
Next Charlie Chat Sept. 8

That's all the time we have.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

WGN America this week very good progress.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

Thx 4 the recap, Michael!


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

When you say "MPEG2's going to be turned off." - what precisely do you mean ? 
HD only ? All MPEG2 ?


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

scooper said:


> When you say "MPEG2's going to be turned off." - what precisely do you mean ?
> HD only ? All MPEG2 ?


He has to be talking about HD. They can't just shut off SD MPEG2 for everyone without warning them farther in advanced. That would be a lot of hardware to swap out.


----------



## JackDobiash (Jul 20, 2005)

Yeah, I hope for now they are referring to HD only.... that would be a LOT of receivers to change out otherwise, wouldn't it? Are there any SD receivers now that can decode MPEG4?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

That's why I want some clarification...
If it's just DVRs...


----------



## nsafreak (Mar 23, 2004)

JackDobiash said:


> Yeah, I hope for now they are referring to HD only.... that would be a LOT of receivers to change out otherwise, wouldn't it? Are there any SD receivers now that can decode MPEG4?


Nope, there are currently zero SD receivers that can decode MPEG 4. I have heard that some folks on this forum or another forum that they have seen their HD receivers (211 and 622 most notably) switch to SD only mode after various power glitches and have their model number reflect it. So it seems that Dish has a way of changing some of their MPEG 4 receivers into SD only receivers via software, which is a good thing. This way they can maintain just one set of hardware and enable HD only for the customers that pay for it.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

MPEG2 discussion was all HD. I added a note to the notes.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

Regarding VOOM, Charlie says:


> But we can't be in a situation where our customers are having to pay for things that aren't what we bargained for....


 So they pulled VOOM for our own good. Having this done on our behalf was nice but it would've even been nicer to get our input on it first. 
What really irked me though was throwing WFN in our faces like we were really getting something special with that addition. Not. However, I was placated by the announcement that Grand Rapids locals will be coming on June 19.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

> Additional individual HD channels added on Seattle (KCPQ), Sacramento (KXTL), Chicago (WGN9), New York (WPIX), and Hartford (WTIC).


Was a date mentioned for KXTL Sacramento?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks Michael


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

peak_reception said:


> What really irked me though was throwing WFN in our faces like we were really getting something special with that addition.


Yes indeed! I was especially impressed by Mr. WFN!  Looked to me like Charlie was too. :lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

No word when the World Fishing Network would actually *BE* a HD channel ...  

I can't believe they spent so much time on the worst HD on their system.
Good to have some mention of Voom ... and announcement of WGN America HD.
And yet another list of HD locals releases for "summer" (which starts in 10 days).


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

I was going to post something but in the end it is not worth it.  

Enjoy WFN all.

Bye!


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

+1 on the WFN-HD nonsense... :nono2:


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Does the addition of WPIX in HD mean that Superstation package subscribers and those that get WPIX for CW in their local package will get the HD channel as well with an HD receiver?


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

Will the WGA America HD channel be available to those with the DishHD package? Or will that require a AT100 through AT250 + superstations option?

Little disappointed to hear some of the local markets already uplinked for over 2 months are going to be pushed back likely until the fall.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm sure many of us have gone or do go fishin'. I'm also sure many of us have played or do play ping pong. According to Wikipedia:


> "The speed of the ball can vary from slow serves with much spin to smashes that travel as fast as 112.5 kilometers per hour (70 mph)."


Wow, looking at the Wikipedia entry it appears one could devote a channel to ping pong (also known as "table tennis"), get it carried in HD on Dish, and discuss it in a Charlie Chat.

Good grief....

Thanks for the report. I do appreciate not having to watch it.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

"HDME" said:


> I have to admit that many of the Charlie Chats are less than compelling... but at the same time, have to point out that I never heard of a Rupert Chat on DirecTV, and I haven't seen any Time Warner CEO Chats on cable where I live... so Charlie is already putting his foot in the water that most CEOs steer clear of just by having the show at all.
> 
> And they pretty much have to screen callers to some extent because there are always nutjobs who like to call in and curse or say crazy stuff on radio and TV live shows... but if they truly wanted to screen out all the tough questions, they could do that easily. While screening the callers, ask the caller what question he/she wants to ask... and then never let them on the air live. Just play that back in the studio for Charlie and Jim to answer. No muss, no fuss... and 100% guarantee of no tough questions ever being asked...


First a humble apology to HDME for arbitrarily copying his post here without his permission.

He posted this on the now-dead CC thread amid a cackle of noise about tonight's CC. I do it because I think it is on the mark. As much as I disdain CC's, I have to agree with this post.

HDME is a straight shooter in my book ... regardless of the issue.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Now a Rupert chat would be a curious one time event!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

HDG said:


> First a humble apology to HDME for arbitrarily copying his post here without his permission.
> 
> He posted this on the now-dead CC thread amid a cackle of noise about tonight's CC. I do it because I think it is on the mark. As much as I disdain CC's, I have to agree with this post.
> 
> HDME is a straight shooter in my book ... regardless of the issue.


No apology or request for permission necessary. It's perfectly on topic for this thread, and I probably would have posted it here if I hadn't already posted it earlier before the chat aired.

It's one of those half empty/half full deals with me.. I am sometimes disappointed with the Chats (like how they counted 80 HD channels somehow and showed a picture that had many logos 2-3 times for each channel to support the count)... and simultaneously I'm reminded that if they truly wanted to do a screw-job to their customers it would be far easier to just not have the Chats at all.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Link said:


> Does the addition of WPIX in HD mean that Superstation package subscribers and those that get WPIX for CW in their local package will get the HD channel as well with an HD receiver?


WPIX HD is uplinked on a spotbeam not visible outside an area around NYC. Unless that changes it won't be available nationally.

WGN America is uplinked to both 61.5° and 129° on a temp channel (national WGN 239) as well as having WGN9 uplinked on 61.5° and 129° with the Chicago locals. WGN America will be available to all this week (which should include the HD Only crowd that gets TBS HD) and WGN9 will be available to Chicago HD subscribers.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

James Long said:


> WPIX HD is uplinked on a spotbeam not visible outside an area around NYC. Unless that changes it won't be available nationally.


Would the area around NYC include upstate NY, say Albany?


----------



## marcmeister (Jun 10, 2008)

I went with DISH because I wanted Voom, just like I bought a MAC for the software. I chose for the programming, now Direct has the better value.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

grog said:


> I was going to post something but in the end it is not worth it.
> 
> Enjoy WFN all.
> 
> Bye!


Oh I will enjoy it for sure, can't wait for the mad fishermans show in HD, HD will be on WFN this fall


----------



## salem66 (Feb 1, 2006)

What a complete waste of time. The promotion of the WTFN network is beyond my comprehension. 15 channels of 24/7 HD reduced to a channel that has not had one minute in HD. Where are all the new channels??? WGN America HD? Why am I paying for HD Ultimate? When are the Atlanta locals going to 61.5? I'm tired of looking at my rabbit ears to pick up local HD. When is Dish going to be the equal of D*?

Sorry for the whining/ venting this morning....just a bad day in general


----------



## PRIME1 (Nov 29, 2007)

First, thanks for the recap. 

Any mention of any other coming national HD channels? (FOXNews, CMT, MTV, etc.) Any mention of the HD only package and/or how many subscribers are switching to it?


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

When they showed 'recent' HD launches graphic (even the first, not the one with all the tiny logos), I swear I saw MSNBC. Am I mistaken--b/c my MSNBC is not available in HD. What's up with that?

Also--re: the contest giveaway. I was wondering what they would do if nobody could call in with a correct answer. Would they accept 2 names? ...or maybe just somebody who could name one program? What WFN channel number is (so they can remove from the favorites list)... Or, my favorite would be, "How many shows on WFN-HD are actually broadcast in HD?" :lol:


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

James Long said:


> WGN America is uplinked to both 61.5° and 129° on a temp channel (national WGN 239) as well as having WGN9 uplinked on 61.5° and 129° with the Chicago locals. WGN America will be available to all this week (which should include the HD Only crowd that gets TBS HD) and WGN9 will be available to Chicago HD subscribers.


This is very good news. While I'll be happy to have the national HD, it's really our local WGN9 HD that I want. Local cable and DTV have had it for a while.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

david_jr said:


> Would the area around NYC include upstate NY, say Albany?


It is on Tp/Sb 15 at 61.5w, If you get a signal on that Tp in the area mentioned, you could "move" to NYC and get it. It will only be available to NYC locals subscribers.

BTW: There is no known plan to offer Superstations in HD. The legality of such a move is questionable at best.

WGN America is not a Superstation, but is a national channel in AT200.
WGN-TV(WGN9) Chicago is apparently still a Superstation, but if it were offered as a Superstation, the entire package would be dropped by DiSH Network as the blackout request would be overwhelming.


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

> When they showed 'recent' HD launches graphic (even the first, not the one with all the tiny logos), I swear I saw MSNBC. Am I mistaken--b/c my MSNBC is not available in HD. What's up with that?


I noticed that too. I'm sure it has to be a mistake.

However, with Jim Lampley and all talking about how many hours of Olympics programming NBC will be showing in HD it seems like they'll need to get MSNBC going in HD pretty soon to carry some of the programming load.


----------



## alxlevin (Jan 12, 2008)

I saw FOXHD logo behind Charlie.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

alxlevin said:


> I saw FOXHD logo behind Charlie.


The fourth OTA television network. It has been available in HD locals for a couple of years.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

phrelin said:


> I'm sure many of us have gone or do go fishin'. I'm also sure many of us have played or do play ping pong. According to Wikipedia:Wow, looking at the Wikipedia entry it appears one could devote a channel to ping pong (also known as "table tennis"), get it carried in HD on Dish, and discuss it in a Charlie Chat.
> 
> Good grief....
> 
> Thanks for the report. I do appreciate not having to watch it.


PING PONG in HD???? Wow! That's awesome! Sign me up now!!!


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

> Emails:
> * Any plans to add Discovery Planet Green*? (It's already there, just a name change.)
> * Do you carry USA HD and SciFi HD? (Why yes, we do.)
> * When add Hartford locals? (HD on May 8.)
> * When add Versus? (Been there a long time, name change, y'know)


Never ceases to amaze me when some people aren't aware of the obvious. Don't these people** ever check their guides?

* This was a channel was actually a surprise to me. As I usually keep my guide on my Favorites list.

** Of course, one of our friends who also has E* doesn't seem to know how to even access the Guide. I guess the big ass button on the remote that says "Guide" wasn't obvious enough. So he flips through the channels (channel up/down) one at a time.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Lincoln6Echo said:


> Never ceases to amaze me when some people aren't aware of the obvious. Don't these people** ever check their guides?


Those emails about old channel additions led me to a deeper question. Given that Dish must get a lot of email questions and that Dish does some sort of screening on those questions, how did this set of questions make it to the Charlie Chat?

My wild, uninformed theories:

* The screening process is designed only to weed out truly disruptive questions. In the interest of fairness, on-air questions are chosen randomly from the not-disruptive pool.

* Someone involved in the screening process wants to emphasize or promote these channels, even though they were added weeks ago.

* It was because of something else that I'm not aware of and didn't think of.


----------



## TP715 (Jan 15, 2007)

When I emailed my complaint to Dish about loosing the Voom channels, I jokingly asked if Charlie thinks watching people catch large mouth bass (in SD, with commercials) is more interesting than Monet (Gallery), Clapton (Rave), Kurosawa (Kung Fu) etc. (in HD, no commercials). Apparently, from the promo on Charlie Chat, the answer is *yes*, he does think large mouth bass are better!

So, do we have _any_ commercial free stations left besides HDnet and Discovery HD theater.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

TP715 said:


> When I emailed my complaint to Dish about loosing the Voom channels, I jokingly asked if Charlie thinks watching people catch large mouth bass (in SD, with commercials) is more interesting than Monet (Gallery), Clapton (Rave), Kurosawa (Kung Fu) etc. (in HD, no commercials). Apparently, from the promo on Charlie Chat, the answer is *yes*, he does think large mouth bass are better!
> QUOTE]
> 
> He would be correct


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

TP715 said:


> When I emailed my complaint to Dish about loosing the Voom channels, I jokingly asked if Charlie thinks watching people catch large mouth bass (in SD, with commercials) is more interesting than Monet (Gallery), Clapton (Rave), Kurosawa (Kung Fu) etc. (in HD, no commercials). Apparently, from the promo on Charlie Chat, the answer is *yes*, he does think large mouth bass are better!


They are better to eat.


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

HD Theatre does have some limited commercials.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

peak_reception said:


> Regarding VOOM, Charlie says: So they pulled VOOM for our own good. Having this done on our behalf was nice but it would've even been nicer to get our input on it first.
> What really irked me though was throwing WFN in our faces like we were really getting something special with that addition. Not. However, I was placated by the announcement that Grand Rapids locals will be coming on June 19.


I'm glad I don't have WFN. That Charlie guy was strange!


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

marcmeister said:


> I went with DISH because I wanted Voom, just like I bought a MAC for the software. I chose for the programming, now Direct has the better value.


And just like a PC, it may be cheaper but would you be happy?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

> Upcoming HD locals launches - June 19th, Grand Rapids MI


Yea... finally.... if they really go live this time


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

BillJ said:


> This is very good news. While I'll be happy to have the national HD, it's really our local WGN9 HD that I want. Local cable and DTV have had it for a while.


I believe later on in the chat they said it was about to be added.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

> Upcoming HD locals launches - June 19th, Grand Rapids MI


Isn't that the DMA with 2 ABC affiliates? Are they going to carry both in HD?


----------



## wsuladesigner (Jun 10, 2008)

Taco Lover said:


> Was a date mentioned for KXTL Sacramento?


I contacted E* support because KCPQ (Seattle's Fox affiliate) was mentioned with Sacramento. E* said KCPQ would go live on June 12th. I am pretty sure they are owned by the same company so Sacramento might go live on that day as well.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

JohnH said:


> It is on Tp/Sb 15 at 61.5w, If you get a signal on that Tp in the area mentioned, you could "move" to NYC and get it. It will only be available to NYC locals subscribers.
> 
> BTW: There is no known plan to offer Superstations in HD. The legality of such a move is questionable at best.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info John. A "move" to NYC to get PIX would not be worth it to me because I would lose the Albany locals. However if DISH ever gets Sports Net NY I might have to "move" to Albany to get that.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

FTA Michael said:


> Reporter's notebook for the Charlie Chat, June 9, 2008
> 
> Eric quickly adds, "The good news is, Charlie, we continue to add HD channels every day." Announcing WGN America in HD this week.


*ATTENTION:*

During tonight's Cubbie game, the WGN America advertising segments are saying that Superstation WGN is now WGN America.

So it looks like that anything on the national WGN station that we all get will be HD sometime this week. That should include the Cubbie games. And its about time. It's sucked that up until now, we could get HD Cubs games on CSNC, but then have to settle for SD games on WGN while the local feeds on Comcast Cable were getting them in HD.


----------



## sdague (Jan 19, 2007)

James Long said:


> WPIX HD is uplinked on a spotbeam not visible outside an area around NYC. Unless that changes it won't be available nationally.
> 
> WGN America is uplinked to both 61.5° and 129° on a temp channel (national WGN 239) as well as having WGN9 uplinked on 61.5° and 129° with the Chicago locals. WGN America will be available to all this week (which should include the HD Only crowd that gets TBS HD) and WGN9 will be available to Chicago HD subscribers.


I'm in the NYC market, and don't see HD feed for WPIX either near the 13 local, or the 234 copy. Any idea what's up with that?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

WPIX is coming "soon" ... not there yet!


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

The loss of Voom seems very fishy.



projectorguru said:


> TP715 said:
> 
> 
> > When I emailed my complaint to Dish about loosing the Voom channels, I jokingly asked if Charlie thinks watching people catch large mouth bass (in SD, with commercials) is more interesting than Monet (Gallery), Clapton (Rave), Kurosawa (Kung Fu) etc. (in HD, no commercials). Apparently, from the promo on Charlie Chat, the answer is *yes*, he does think large mouth bass are better!
> ...


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

There is no way that Charlie can worm out of it now!


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

PRIME1 said:


> ...Any mention of the HD only package and/or how many subscribers are switching to it?


Well, less than 10% of Dish subs have HD which means that between 1.3 and 1.4 million, so...


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

FTA Michael said:


> Eric talks with CNN's *Wolf Blitzen* in taped interview.


Is that one of CNN's reindeer corespondents? :lol:


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

TP715 said:


> When I emailed my complaint to Dish about loosing the Voom channels, I jokingly asked if Charlie thinks watching people catch large mouth bass (in SD, with commercials) is more interesting than Monet (Gallery), Clapton (Rave), Kurosawa (Kung Fu) etc. (in HD, no commercials). Apparently, from the promo on Charlie Chat, the answer is *yes*, he does think large mouth bass are better!


Didn't you realize that Bill Dance & Charlie are both Tennessee fans... fishing runs in their blood.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Still sucks about VOOM. I still loved it.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

grog said:


> The loss of Voom seems very fishy.


We say -- Where's the "more HD" you've promised, where's the Voom we used to have? 

Charlie says -- Go Fish! :lol:


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Both WGN America (ch. 239) and the Chicago local WGN9 - CW network channel- are now up in HD. Thank you, Charlie.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

BillJ said:


> Both WGN America (ch. 239) and the Chicago local WGN9 - CW network channel- are now up in HD. Thank you, Charlie.


:zzz:


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

WOW that was fast. 

WGN is not planning on running reruns of the WFN are they? :lol:

With so many channels in the queue it makes you wonder how they got WGN out this quick. Still this is a good thing... I hope... Go Cubs!



BillJ said:


> Both WGN America (ch. 239) and the Chicago local WGN9 - CW network channel- are now up in HD. Thank you, Charlie.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

AVJohnnie said:


> We say -- Where's the "more HD" you've promised, where's the Voom we used to have?
> 
> Charlie says -- Go Fish! :lol:


VOOM is on Comcast up here. Maybe it's on a Comcast system down there.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I have never heard of Voom being carried on Comcast anywhere. Do you possibly have a link from Comcast that verifies this? This would be great news if they put it on all their systems. http://sitesearch2.bos3.fastsearch....al+Cable,+High+Speed+Internet+&+Digital+Voice


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)




----------



## MLB1400 (Aug 8, 2004)

I'm glad they mentioned the Peachtree TV - Braves games. I do hope they have a deal soon!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Richard King said:


> I have never heard of Voom being carried on Comcast anywhere. Do you possibly have a link from Comcast that verifies this? This would be great news if they put it on all their systems. http://sitesearch2.bos3.fastsearch....al+Cable,+High+Speed+Internet+&+Digital+Voice


My social Worker who lives in Oakland, Ca says its on there.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Just searched Comcast's web site for programming in Oakland. It doesn't show any Voom channels. Of course their web site could be inaccurate.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> My social Worker who lives in Oakland, Ca says its on there.


Some of my best friends have been social workers, but....

Comcast web site says their HD lineup in Oakland is:

702 KTVU - HD (FOX) High-Definition TV 
703 KNTV - HD (NBC) High-Definition TV 
704 KRON - HD (IND) High-Definition TV 
705 KPIX - HD (CBS) High-Definition TV 
706 KICU - HD (IND) High-Definition TV 
707 KGO - HD (ABC) High-Definition TV 
709 KQED - HD (PBS) High-Definition TV 
712 KBCW - HD (CW) High-Definition TV 
720 Comcast SportsNet Bay Area High-Definition TV 
722 VS/Golf - HD High-Definition TV 
724 ESPN - HD High-Definition TV 
725 ESPN 2 - HD High-Definition TV 
730 NFL Network - HD High-Definition TV 
734 A&E - HD High-Definition TV 
735 TBS - HD High-Definition TV 
737 TNT - HD High-Definition TV 
738 USA - HD High-Definition TV 
739 Universal - HD High-Definition TV 
740 MOJO High-Definition TV 
743 MHD (MTV in HD) High-Definition TV 
746 HGTV - HD High-Definition TV 
750 Discovery - HD High-Definition TV 
754 Discovery Theater - HD	High-Definition TV 
757 National Geographic - HD	News & Info 
758 History Channel - HD	High-Definition TV 
770 HBO - HD High-Definition TV 
780 Starz - HD High-Definition TV 
785 Showtime - HD High-Definition TV 
792 Cinemax - HD High-Definition TV

Definitely not the "HD Leader" but it may not be up to date.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Doesn't Comcast count "HD on Demand" content in their leadership claim?


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

mp2 hd off by end of summer? Well, that just screwed me. Can't afford an upgrade, and, from where my dish can sit, I can ONLY see 119 and 110. Giant forest of trees prevent me from getting the others. What can I do?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

penguin44 said:


> mp2 hd off by end of summer? Well, that just screwed me. Can't afford an upgrade, and, from where my dish can sit, I can ONLY see 119 and 110. Giant forest of trees prevent me from getting the others. What can I do?


Move. HD is more important than living where you do! 
(And by move, I mean find another house - not another address.)

If you were in a decent part of the footprint for 129° I'd say install a second DISH somewhere else in the yard that would see the sky through the same hole that you see 119° and 110°. Get creative. Or shoot at 61.5° if there is a path that way.

Also DISH has some decent upgrade deals ... if you can lease equipment.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

penguin44 said:


> mp2 hd off by end of summer? Well, that just screwed me. Can't afford an upgrade, and, from where my dish can sit, I can ONLY see 119 and 110. Giant forest of trees prevent me from getting the others. What can I do?


Don't discount the possibility of a second dish getting 129. We're surrounded by redwoods but managed to find an angle through a hole for 129.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

penguin44 said:


> ... from where my dish can sit, I can ONLY see 119 and 110.


As others have suggested, your _additional_ dish can sit anywhere on your property. Since the second dish is less than a meter wide and is required to pick up this programming, it trumps any HOA restrictions.

My suggestion: Go to Dishpointer.com, find your lot using its satellite photos, add an arrow pointing to 129, then find a spot with enough distance in the clear to attach a dish or mount it on a pole.


----------



## tymekeeper (Jan 11, 2008)

Was there any mention of bring back the NFL Network to the AT 100 subscribers? I know we have about 3 months before the season begins but I sure hope Charlie feels he has punished the NFL enough and gives it back to us!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

No word ... the lawsuit continues in NY state. On this issue, like Voom, I expect no changes until the courts are done with the issue (that won't be soon).


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Switched to HD Absolute (HD Only) Package and NFL HD is back along with National Geographic, Smithsonian and lots more - saved $25 per month on my Dish bill, too.


----------



## falcon241073 (Jun 3, 2007)

OK it is June 19 and where is my locals in HD?? It said 6/19/2008, is that not today? Charlie... you should not lie to people......



Ehhhh I got me an antenna so I will wait some more.


----------



## wallyman (Nov 25, 2005)

the day is not over yet.
i know your frustration.


----------



## falcon241073 (Jun 3, 2007)

Yes but it would be nice if they did things at midnight or atleast in the middle of the night on the day they say. I would bet they wait till 11:59pm, lol. If they do it at all. 

Jackson, MS and Knoxville, TN got theirs before me and they are alot smaller. Like everything else in this God-forsaken town we wait while the rest of the world passes us by.


----------



## jrlead (Nov 28, 2005)

1 hour and counting......Still waiting for Gr locals


----------



## falcon241073 (Jun 3, 2007)

hmmmppphhhhh!!!!!


June 20, 2008 and no Memphis, TN local HD as said in chat notes. Figures


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

2nd missed date for the GR HD locals.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

Retailers were told today that Grand Rapids/Kalamazoo locals are rescheduled to June 26.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

HobbyTalk said:


> 2nd missed date for the GR HD locals.


That would make them the Grrrrrrrr HD locals?



BNUMM said:


> Retailers were told today that Grand Rapids/Kalamazoo locals are rescheduled to June 26.


Good. Hopefully it all comes together next week.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

James Long said:


> That would make them the Grrrrrrrr HD locals?


It will be that when they miss June 26th roll out date!


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

Bad news is that CBS (channel 3) will not be included.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

I should've known better than to take Charlie's word on the June 19 availability of Grand Rapids locals....  

And no CBS??


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BNUMM said:


> Bad news is that CBS (channel 3) will not be included.


WWMT missing isn't too much of a surprise. They had trouble asking too much of cable companies.


----------



## falcon241073 (Jun 3, 2007)

guess Memphis, TN got rescheduled too....


----------



## falcon241073 (Jun 3, 2007)

6/26 still no locals in Memphis, TN I give up


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

david_jr said:


> Would the area around NYC include upstate NY, say Albany?


Negative. Albany is its own DMA>


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Link said:


> Does the addition of WPIX in HD mean that Superstation package subscribers and those that get WPIX for CW in their local package will get the HD channel as well with an HD receiver?


if you are in the NY DMA and sub to locals you will get it. Some will even tell you that digitals supers are illegal and will go away next year. i question that and DISH has told me otherwise. But we all agree that there are no current plans to carry HD versions of ANY of the superstations as part of the superstation package.


----------



## falcon241073 (Jun 3, 2007)

Locals in HD now available in Memphis, TN. But only CBS, FOX, NBC there is no ABC

On phone with Dish and they want 2 yr commitment with $59 for the second dish for my locals or $99 with no commiment and they only have 3 of my locals. No ABC
This is for Memphis, TN

I guess I will just keep my antenna

Uggg if it was not for CRAPPY customer service and crappy equipment then DirecTV or Comcast would be an option. But I would rather be in this situation than deal with them and their stuff. Comcast does not even give full HD they compress it, alot.

I am not sure the second dish will work anyways. pointing at 61.5 and where my dish is at on a pole it looks like it would need to point right through my building. No line of site. I looked on dishpointer.com and put the dish right in the same spot in the image. and looks like no joy. 

Maybe i can convince them to send me a 722 for my 622 as a consolation?? I so hate my silver box when all my other A/V equipment is black. Except my TV, lol


----------



## CALI_WATCHER (Mar 22, 2007)

FTA Michael said:


> Reporter's notebook for the Charlie Chat, June 9, 2008
> 
> International
> KBS World is now free to AT100 or higher with no special equipment.
> ...


The comment "KBS World" is now free to AT100 or higher with no special equipment. Is it going on 110, 119, 129? I know we do not get it normally in SoCal. Not sure what it would cost to add, but seems that "no special equipment" is referring to an additional antennae?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

According to the Unofficial Dish Channel Chart http://www.dishchannelchart.com/, KBS is on 61.5, 118, 121, and 148. I believe that it was on 110/119 at the time of the announcement, but it's just on the wings and international birds now.


----------

